# 2019/2020



## Duckbuster82

Keep this thread open to anyone who wishes to participate. Post up pics as you go along this year.


----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## rnelson5




----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## b5fish




----------



## rnelson5

I like that truck pic. I keep telling my friends we need to take the time to get some different pics. After 9 days of field hunting all of your pics look the same lol.


----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## mjd323

Arkansas trip with "Goose Grabbers."  10/26/19

Great group of guys, look them up on FB if interested.


----------



## tradhunter98

Snows!


----------



## Duckbuster82

tradhunter98 said:


> Snows!



Should of never showed you those things. You may never shoot another duck.


----------



## tradhunter98

Funner than stomping baby chickens


----------



## king killer delete

I have made this a sticky


----------



## tradhunter98

Snows and ducks.


----------



## Duckbuster82

A face only a mother could love. First banded wigeon I have ever seen.


----------



## mizzippi jb

He's holding it and looking at it like it has the plague


----------



## tradhunter98

Clearly he hasn’t held many birds.


----------



## Duckbuster82

It’s three days into the season someone killed something. 

Opening day, put in at 4 and just rode till we didn’t see lights. 2 guns


----------



## mattuga

Opening day in Cash, AR in my small duck club.  This old blind off the Cache River was washed away and this is newer and taller.  Club killed 30+ opening day and a little under 30 Sunday.  10-12 hunters with almost half being guests who struggled to connect a good bit and were of course in the hot blind.  I still can't wipe the grin off my face.  I'd say we shot 30-40 teal, some mallards and a mix of single or double randoms (redhead, woody, canvasback,wigeon).  The dog had a great soft mouth on the retrieve.


----------



## jammeri5




----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## Duckbuster82

Warm weather and fog


----------



## DRBugman85




----------



## DRBugman85




----------



## stringmusic

This is what Mississippi gave us this year...


----------



## DRBugman85




----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## Duckbuster82

Solo mission


----------



## DRBugman85




----------



## Duckbuster82

Here is a hunt from the final week of the season, it was a good year. Spent a good number of days afield, shared the blind with 27 people this year, some old some new. Already planning next seasons adventures.


----------



## Duckbuster82

Really missing the early morning boat rides.


----------



## Duckbuster82




----------



## mattuga

Duckbuster82 said:


> View attachment 1008759



Duckbuster:
You must have some serious Gadwall holes or do you just hunt LA a lot?  

Here is the lone group that we had work us this year, they read the script.


----------



## Duckbuster82

Just seems to be what we find. I can’t complain poor mans mallard.


----------



## Duckbuster82




----------

